# Ralph Barletier 622.1' Was it a Backcast ??



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Ralph,

Come on give us the full story then, 
I'm waiting  

Led.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

andy, it is good to hear from you buddy. hope all is well at home.
it was just my day. the casting gods were with me. i hit three over 600' that day. and only one off the court.
the rod i am sing is the new quattro for backcasting and the reel is the Abu sports rocket.
frankly, i must share any accolcades with the guys that provide with me support day in and day out. 
the good training that you and peter gave during the x-casting clinic is turning out to be invaluable. james is a great motivator. earl is a great coach. charlie is a raconteur and trainer. bob provides earnest insight and critigue. jimmy gives me technical support and sage counsel. anthony (remedial tony) is my nemesis. [incidentally everyone at sportscast is always encouraging me to excell] 
so you can see i am surrouonded by a great cast of characters. 
so it is all good.

sir backcaster


----------



## Tres Irby (Dec 15, 2002)

Hey Ralphie, please send back that DVD I made for you of Dave Vicary since it apparently has been of no use to you


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

andy, oh yeah and tres deserves some credit too. [i thought that it goes without saying that hatteras outfitters is one of the premier sources of quality fishing tackle on the east coast]. he is always fishing for a compliement.  

sir backcaster


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

Ralph,

That's right, I don't like you and never have liked you. I think that your sinkers were corked. How about a beer after work, it cinco de mayo.

Anthony
aka Remedial Tony


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Ralph,

Reading this has described what casting is all about - Friendship, Encouragement and most of all Enjoyment.

Looks like you've got all these.

Well I hope that you exceed at the Nationals.

Led.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

thanks led. and pray for a strong wind.  

sir backcaster


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2003)

Can some one please post a link to a site where I can see the "back cast" style od casting and how its done?

Thank you ...


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

AJ,

I hope I don't hget into trouble for this,but here's a link to a Belgium site.
http://home.wanadoo.nl/wschilperoort/wschilperoort/back_cast_.html 

Mind you there is a very accomplished Backcaster in the US now - he's called Ralph and is available for Expo's and Demos but make sure you approach him early as he's getting pretty booked up  

Led.


----------



## Tres Irby (Dec 15, 2002)

Here's a short video clip of Dave Vicary taken from the 2001 SportCast Worlds

If using Internet Explorer you can click on the link below and it should open in your video player (windows media file)

HO Video of Dave Vicary

If using Netscape, open windows media player yourself and go to File > Open URL and then copy and paste this link in to the box provided and click OK. 
http://hatterasoutfitters.com/video/DaveVicary4.wmv 

Don't have Windows Media Player, go here to download it for free

Media Player


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Well I can guarantee that is one that you will not see being used on Cape Point very often  

My back and shoulders hurt from just watching him do that.


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

Threw 10 and 12 oz. with bait on the north beach last fall and winter for stripers and drum. Given the proper space and I avoid crowds like SARS, a very easy cast to throw a lot of weight a very long way, it the need arises. My one concern was the reel has to be in the low position. After watching South Africans catch sharks with the low reel position, drum and stripers were not a problem.


----------

